# In Kauai now - Marriott Beach Resort



## Zac495 (Jul 11, 2009)

It's beautiful here. We're staying in the hotel portion (with points from a developer sale -  well - I did get 2 RT first class airline tickets and two rooms for 7 nights). We upgraded our room to ocean front for an extra 110K points - I think it was worth it.








We met Denise at Duke's for lunch. 




This morning we ran on the beach - and then saw some construction - Mark thinks it's the pool bar that has slowed down and isn't being worked on currently.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pics. Since I will arriving in Kauai on week from tomorrow, will appreaciate any reports or additional pics you have time to share.
Enjoy!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's fun to follow you and Terry around.  Both of you have outstanding views again at your resorts.     Both islands are nice but they are different.  I like them all because of that.

Have fun but it looks like you have fun already!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2009)

Ellen - 

That's the place that sold us on timesharing, and thereby made a huge difference in our lives.

We went there in 1999 for our 25th anniversary on a non-timeshare promo deal that gave us five nights (garden view hotel room) + 6 days rental car + $75 in vouchers for about $500.  We had always wanted to go to Hawai'i, and decided this was our best chance to do it at least once.  While we were there, we did the timeshare presentation to get $75 in additional vouchers plus a couple of other freebies. 

The salesman totally sold us on timesharing. Actually it was an easy sale because timesharing fit our needs and interests so precisely. We bought two 1-bedroom units.

Then, when we took a trip to Hanalei, we stumbled upon the office for Timeshare Resales Hawai'i and learned about the resale market and of other timeshare resorts on the island.  Before we left we checked out a few places, absolutely fell in love with the Embassy Vacation Resort (now Point at Poipu), and within a few months picked up a resale there.  

We've also been back to Hawai'i every but one since that first trip.  The length of our trips is steadily increasing as well.  Next Hawai'i visit starts in two weeks. and we'll be on Kaua'i for three weeks.


----------



## jestme (Jul 12, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ellen -
> 
> 
> We've also been back to Hawai'i every but one since that first trip.  The length of our trips is steadily increasing as well.



I can concur, we went there 5 times before we bought at HHV had the opportunity to go there more often. Since then, we have averaged more than once a year there. Our trips keep getting longer each time we go as well, we are up to about 21-25 days now. Yes, it is a long flight, but it is like childbirth, you forget it soon enough. We get there free every two-three years because of AA miles on our Visa, and the other two years, we build up "real flying mileage" or HHonors points to help extend the trip. I am also a big time "Open Season" user, and a gambler with it. 
I've enjoyed your detailed trip reports since you got there, but at least one or two days while you are there, put down the computer and enjoy life without it. As a computer geek, my wife wants me to do the same when I'm there. You can play on it when you get home, and update people on whats been going on. For now, you are in HAWAII, enjoy it!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2009)

After our first couple of trips to Hawai'i I realized that I wasn't really relaxing while I was there.  From the moment we arrived it always seemed to me that the clock was ticking toward when we would need to haed back home.  We would be looking at the calendar, trying to make sure that we accommodated all of the various things we wanted to do, even though some of those things might only be to ensure we spent time on the beach.

In addition it seemed that since we had gone to the effort of getting to Hawai'i, it seemed a shame to not spend more time there.

When we increased our time to two weeks, I immediately began to relax more.  With two weeks of time I didn't feel the same urgency I feel with only one week.  The last couple of trips, as we've inched closer to three weeks, I've begun to feel satisfied with our time there.  Now I feel a sense of completeness in our time there; even a readiness to return home and resume our normal lives.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 12, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> After our first couple of trips to Hawai'i I realized that I wasn't really relaxing while I was there. From the moment we arrived it always seemed to me that the clock was ticking toward when we would need to haed back home. We would be looking at the calendar, trying to make sure that we accommodated all of the various things we wanted to do, even though some of those things might only be to ensure we spent time on the beach.
> 
> In addition it seemed that since we had gone to the effort of getting to Hawai'i, it seemed a shame to not spend more time there.
> 
> When we increased our time to two weeks, I immediately began to relax more. With two weeks of time I didn't feel the same urgency I feel with only one week. The last couple of trips, as we've inched closer to three weeks, I've begun to feel satisfied with our time there. Now I feel a sense of completeness in our time there; even a readiness to return home and resume our normal lives.


Wait till you are retired and can stay a whole month. After a month, it will be nice to go home again and especially if you have pets at home. They will be so happy to see you again.

What I don't like is the moving around from one timeshare resort to the other. One of our timeshares (Maui Sunset II) has an interval of two weeks and we really like that. Traveling inter island is a waste of a complete day even if the flight is only 20 minutes long. We used to do it all the time but now we prefer to stay longer on one island and make less stops. After seeing Greg's photos, we should think of going back to Kauai again.  

How many weeks do you own in Kauai, Steve?


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 12, 2009)

Ellen, how fun!  We were just at Kalapaki Beach (in your photo) 2 weeks ago.  There were some really nice swells rolling in at that time that were great for beginner surfers (all the rest of the south shore had HUGE waves.....the only places we could go in the water on the south shore for several days were Poipu, Lawai & Sheraton Beach, the rest would have thrashed the skin off of us).  We saw TONS of turtles right at our feet along the west breakwater (the one that separates the public parking lot from the water).


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 12, 2009)

If you're driving through Kapa'a at dinnertime and like Asian.....Kintaro's is wonderful and Mema's (across the street) has the island's best Thai (with reasonable prices and generous portions).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Wait till you are retired and can stay a whole month. After a month, it will be nice to go home again and especially if you have pets at home. They will be so happy to see you again.
> 
> What I don't like is the moving around from one timeshare resort to the other. One of our timeshares (Maui Sunset II) has an interval of two weeks and we really like that. Traveling inter island is a waste of a complete day even if the flight is only 20 minutes long. We used to do it all the time but now we prefer to stay longer on one island and make less stops. After seeing Greg's photos, we should think of going back to Kauai again.
> 
> How many weeks do you own in Kauai, Steve?



We own two weeks on Kaua'i; that's a bit by accident.  We bought what was advertised as an EOY week, but after deed was transferred we found that it was actually an every year.  That leaves us with more timeshare than we can really use right now.  

Generally we alternate between spending our entire time on Kaua'i vs. spending one week on Kaua'i and one week on another island.  The Big Island is our second favorite. I'm hoping to do the Big Island next year, and spend some time at the volcano.  I'm hoping we can get some time at Sea Ranch with our Diamond Points - that often shows up as three or four day availabilities, which is just right for our purposes.  Then add on a week in Kona and a week in Kaua'i.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 12, 2009)

We have traded many times to Hawaii and like to go back every 2 years or so.  Thisyear pulled the plug and bought a resale EOY Oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Club and will be splitting it and spending 2 weeks there EOY now.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yesterday we went to the Hyatt for lunch. Cool swans who were interested - of course we didn't feed them - but they're not too bright.




But neither am I! I got my butt bitten!




We went up and saw the Canyon. I must tell you, we got SO car sick.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hyatt has beautiful beaches. 








Bad thing that happened - our rental car got hit! We don't ever take insurance out - use our own - but it's not bad enough to use our insurance so I guess we'll talk to the rental people tomorrow. We filed a police report and took pictures so  I can be sure they don't charge us for more than what happened - just the side molding was bumped.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 13, 2009)

Spouting horn








And I can't put away the computer! I like sitting on my balcony and doing this with a glass of wine. It's fun.

Oh - internet access here is 12.95  a day! However, it's free on the terrace. So here's what you do. You log in on the terrace (downstairs). You open 2 windows (like tug) and walk up to your room with your computer open. TA DA. Free wireless. You have to do it every day.

We're going out to dinner tonight with Elena and her family. My son and hers have really hit it off - playing in the ocean and just being boys. More pics to come!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> We went up and saw the Canyon. I must tell you, we got SO car sick.



Uh oh!  Then you want to be sure you all take motion sickness medication before you go out on your boat trip, because if you are prone to motion sickness, the boat will be worse than the road.

Here's what I do:

At bedtime the night before take a regular dose of over the counter motion sickness medication.  I like Bonine or non-sleepy Dramamine, because they won't make you sleepy.  That evening don't over-eat and avoid alcohol. 

The next morning, eat a light, non-greasy breakfast, and take another dose of medication, about 1 hour before your boat trip.  

On the boat, stay on deck and keep your eyes on the horizon.  If you feel queasy - stay on deck - going below/inside will only make you feel worse.  Also - get in the water ASAP.  In the water (snorkeling or swimming) you will not feel the motion as much and the coolness of the water will make you feel better, too.

We went on a Zodiac boat trip with a group of 11 on Friday and everyone in their group was seasick within in 20 min. of leaving the harbor.  4 of them wanted to go back to shore, and we went back in and dropped them off.  It was not a fun day for them and they paid a lot of money to sit at the harbor and wait for us.


----------



## ACE1 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Rental Car*

My husband had a fender bender when he was in a rental car and it was covered by the VISA card he had used.  Check with your credit card company and maybe yours will be too.  Good Luck!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 13, 2009)

Zac495 said:


>



That's Shipwreck Beach, framed by the Makewehi Cliffs in the background.

One of our favorite hikes on Kaua'i is to follow the coastline along those cliffs. It's a very easy walk and the scenery is spectacular.  I've posted quite a few Makewehi Cliff photos in the POTD thread.  Go to that thread and do a search on "Makewehi" to retrieve some of them.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just did and found all your photos. Really very nice, Steve. It is second best if you cannot be there in person.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2192799

PS. Look at the last two first; just beautiful with all the colors. It is an enchanting island!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We own two weeks on Kaua'i; that's a bit by accident. We bought what was advertised as an EOY week, but after deed was transferred we found that it was actually an every year. That leaves us with more timeshare than we can really use right now.
> 
> Generally we alternate between spending our entire time on Kaua'i vs. spending one week on Kaua'i and one week on another island. The Big Island is our second favorite. I'm hoping to do the Big Island next year, and spend some time at the volcano. I'm hoping we can get some time at Sea Ranch with our Diamond Points - that often shows up as three or four day availabilities, which is just right for our purposes. Then add on a week in Kona and a week in Kaua'i.


I hope the volcano will still be active for you. If it is, we may go there too rather than Kauai. That island will always be there waiting for us but not Madame Pele.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Yesterday we went to the Hyatt for lunch. Cool swans who were interested - of course we didn't feed them - but they're not too bright.
> 
> But neither am I! I got my butt bitten!
> 
> ...


Did the swan really bite you?  They can be very nasty and they do bite as I have seen it happen.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Did the swan really bite you?  They can be very nasty and they do bite as I have seen it happen.



It bit the button on my shorts - it didn't hurt- yes ,he wasNASTY. I think he just wanted food.

I wasn't too seasick on the boat - slightly on the way back - but okay. It was beautiful.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2009)

We went to Scotty's BBQ for dinner - very nice!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2009)

Elena (surfsup) and our husbands had wine on our deck.




Then we all went out to dinner at Bullshed. I didn't like the food - but they did - so mixed review - but the view was awesome!


----------



## applegirl (Jul 14, 2009)

I love your pics and trip report!  Looks like a fabulous resort.  Is this the Marriott Beach Club?  How is the beach in front of your hotel?

Hope you are having a fabulous time and thanks for sharing!

Janna


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2009)

Boogie boarding on the way up to North Shore





At the lighthouse


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2009)

We went on Captain Sundown's Na Pali sunset cruise. It was great. Big sailboat with lots of room - theyonly take 15 people though they can  hold many more. It's more expensive than starting on the western side, but you don't have to be on a boat for an hour seeing nothing first.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 14, 2009)

Ellen,
Love you pics and trip report.  I can't stay off the computer either.  At KoOlina and should be outside enjoying the weather.


----------



## post-it (Jul 14, 2009)

Ellen,

Looks like your family is having a great trip!  So what do you think of Kauai vs. Ohau so far?  Their both really nice, but completely different.

Enjoying your pics and looking forward to seeing more.

Glenda


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 15, 2009)

The beach in front of our room is MARVELOUS. I lean towards preferring Oahu, surprisingly, because of the weather. But I MUCH prefer this hotel to Hilton in Waikiki.


Some issues with the property - though I love it - but I will post that information on the Marriott board since i don't want to duplicate.

Mark says hi!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 15, 2009)

Ellen:  I was wondering what you looked like, now I know


----------



## applegirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Those pictures of the coast are amazing!  So beautiful!  That boat ride looks like a lot of fun.  Did you go snorkeling?

Can't wait to hear your impressions in detail of the property.  I assume you are at Marriott Beach Club?

Janna


----------



## Travelmom64 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Great pics*



Zac495 said:


> It's beautiful here. We're staying in the hotel portion (with points from a developer sale -  well - I did get 2 RT first class airline tickets and two rooms for 7 nights).



Ellen,
Great pics!   I remember when you confirmed your air, it seems like forever ago!   We just grabbed four First Class seats, only 70K miles each, for a 12 day stay over Easter.  I confirmed last night!     With or without a Marriott exchange, we are going!   Can't wait to read more about your trip!   Travel safe.

Lisa in VA


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lisa and Janna - Yes -  a full report will come. 
GO on those first class seats from the east coast it's worth it. More pics coming later!  

Cathy, so do I look like what you expected?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2009)

Ellen - After getting car sick in Wiamea Canyon, did you guys get seasick on the boat?


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 16, 2009)

Denise, I got very slightly seasick on the boat - nothing too bad. One poor woman got very sick.

Yesterday we went on a timeshare tour. 140 dollars plus the use of the other timeshare's facilities - especially with the construction here - sounded good. So off we went with Greg and Elena, their son, and our kids.

Here's the other timeshare - Wailokai (am I spelling that right? by Marriott)










We prefer Kauai Beach Club (other than the loud construction)

While we were there, the boys had fun in the pool.




We had fun having drinks.




And the coolest was the seal who took a nap on the beach.





Tomorrow we fly with Birds of Paradise and then we fly home.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 16, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Denise, I got very slightly seasick on the boat - nothing too bad. One poor woman got very sick.
> 
> Yesterday we went on a timeshare tour. 140 dollars plus the use of the other timeshare's facilities - especially with the construction here - sounded good. So off we went with Greg and Elena, their son, and our kids.
> 
> ...


Ellen, did I understand you right?  Do you prefer the Waiohai over the Kauai Beach Club?  Is it because it is more like a Hotel Resort with shops and retaurants?

You saw a monk seal and there aren't many around.  You find them on Kauai and some of the other islands too but I have never seen one on Maui or Oahu yet.  They like a quiet place.  

I enjoyed reading your reports and seeing the pictures too.  Will you write about your update too or did I miss it?


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 17, 2009)

No, we MUCH prefer the Marriott Beach Club. The other place is definitely nice, too, though.

Today we're off to fly Birds of Paradise. I'm SCARED


----------



## post-it (Jul 17, 2009)

Ellen,

I hope you get pictures of this.  It looks like a lot of fun!  What area are you doing this at?


----------



## avelox (Jul 17, 2009)

*Great Stuff!*

Thanks for sharing these great photos.
Please stop in at the Fair in Kapa'a and tell everyone I sent them a big Aloha greeting.
I enjoyed every day of our 2 weeks on Kaua'i. Hope to get back again, someday soon.

In return for getting to view your great photos, I offer you these tips: 

1. Polihale Beach - check that the access road is open and plan to go and spend the day at least (overnite is best). Majestic and wonderful are just a couple adjectives that come to mind when I try to describe this location. You do not need a 4 wheel drive to get to the end of the access road if you pay attention and stay on the road and never turn off it. And be prepared to take it slow on the heavily rutted and pot holed road as others fly by you with callous disregard for their suspensions and rear ends. Sunsets are superb all over Kaua'i, certainly, but they are extra, extra special here, IMO.

2. Kalalau Trail - if you viewed the NaPali from offshore then you must view the offshore from the NaPali. I use the adjective spectacular a lot when I try to describe the views offered on this trail. If you get a great day then succumb to the temptation to hike further into the Hanakapi'ai Falls. Be advised, these hikes are not for the sunny Sunday after church trekkers. These trails demand that you pay attention and it is often very muddy and most get very muddy on the trail coming and going. I will include the wondrous and magical Ke'e Beach in this tip. An overnight camp out at this beach is also a rare treat not to be missed if at all possible. The stars are not just big and bright at night at Ke'e Beach...they also dance! 

3. Shrimp Station - if you decide on adventuring to Polihale Beach, then you will pass this place on the way out or back. It's a road side shack in Waimea and the garlic shrimp are just as advertised. Which is: "to die for"!. I never had the opportunity to do the shrimp from the truck that often services the hungry shrimp lovers at the Lawai Resort Area so I cannot compare. But I fancy myself to be an excellent shrimp chef and IMO this Shrimp Station Shrimp was best of show on the island during my 2 weeks. 

I could go on and on about Kaua'i. Sorry if I have bored you. Thanks again for sharing your photos.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2009)

I started a new thread for the "hiking Kauai" posts.  Great pictures and info. that deserve their  own thread, plus this way, we don't hijack Ellen's thread.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I started a new thread for the "hiking Kauai" posts.  Great pictures and info. that deserve their own thread, plus this way, we don't hijack Ellen's thread.



Goodness no! 

Here are my pictures. The reviews of the timeshares, restaurants, and tours are forthcoming -though I touch on them on these picture trails.

Oahu http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22255025

Kauai http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22291343

Birds of Paradise http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22309539


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 19, 2009)

*And A Big Hello To*

Rick - ricoba
Terry -thinze3 
Elena - sandesurf
Jim - Boca Bum
Dave - NJDave

I LOVED meeting TUGGERS!!!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 19, 2009)

post-it said:


> Ellen,
> 
> I hope you get pictures of this.  It looks like a lot of fun!  What area are you doing this at?



Birds of Paradise was about 1/2 hour west of Lihu'e.

Pictures are posted 2 posts above. ENJOY!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> No, we MUCH prefer the Marriott Beach Club. The other place is definitely nice, too, though.
> 
> Today we're off to fly Birds of Paradise. I'm SCARED


I just looked at all your pictures in Picture Trail.  Very nice!   What a great vacation you had and your flight with Birds or Paradise looks fantastic.  What a thrill to be like a bird.   

I noticed that I reversed the names of the two resorts and meant that you seem to prefer the KBC.  I am curious why.     The pool is very beautiful and so are the grounds but it is so big but there are shops and restaurants so that is very convenient.  We never saw a timeshare unit inside but we had a few drinks and something to eat at the bar on the beach and walked the little beach afterwards.  It's a lovely spot but we prefer the Waiohai.

Did you mention the update somewhere?  Are they almost sold out at the Waiohai?


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 20, 2009)

iconnections said:


> I just looked at all your pictures in Picture Trail.  Very nice!   What a great vacation you had and your flight with Birds or Paradise looks fantastic.  What a thrill to be like a bird.
> 
> I noticed that I reversed the names of the two resorts and meant that you seem to prefer the KBC.  I am curious why.     The pool is very beautiful and so are the grounds but it is so big but there are shops and restaurants so that is very convenient.  We never saw a timeshare unit inside but we had a few drinks and something to eat at the bar on the beach and walked the little beach afterwards.  It's a lovely spot but we prefer the Waiohai.
> 
> Did you mention the update somewhere?  Are they almost sold out at the Waiohai?



Oh yes - you did reverse. Okay - my answer is that I much prefer the pool for one - at Waiohai it's all in the shade - little sun - lots of pretty trees (so it depends what you like). The pool at BEach Club is much bigger, too. There were less little kids at Beach Club. The ocean was "bigger," meaning there was a larger spot outside the hotel. At Beach, there's one section a few steps from the pool where waves TENDED to be quieter, but you could walk further and get "wilder" (not that wild) waves. 

I am sure the units are better for many reasons at Waiohai, though I did not see one. They are meant to be timeshares, while Beach Club are converted hotel rooms. 

I liked having Duke's on property. I didn't try restaurants at the other property, so I can't fairly assess that (I did eat at the pool bar at Waiohai - very good).

For me, the pool, the view (GREAT ocean view), and the ocean area matter more than the restaurants and the unit - so that's my long winded answer.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Jul 22, 2009)

*First Class seats*

Ellen,
I guess you are home by now.  I really enjoyed reading about your trip and now wish our dates were closer!

How were your flights, any major delays, etc?  and were you able to switch out with the kids (Coach to First Class), or were all of you in FC?

I know you are catching up from being away, but looking forward to more vacation scoop!
Lisa in VA


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome pictures just added this resort to our family reunion for 2011 to review.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the terrific photos.  We are going April 2010 and I wish it was a lot sooner after looking at your terrific pics!


----------



## daisy23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ellen - ditto our thanks for your reports and pictures.  We stayed at the Marriott Kauai and few years ago and loved it, and we will be back there in Sept. for a week - hooray!   We will also go to Ko Olina, pretty much our favorite Marriott timeshare, for a week before Kauai....and great to see your picture - you are an enthusiastic and helpful poster, and now we can see you and your great family too.  

We are hoping the construction noise will have quieted down a bit by Sept. - the main restaurant will be open again by then, we think.

Thanks again for your contributions.

Wendy

(daisy23)


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 3, 2009)

Travelmom64 said:


> Ellen,
> I guess you are home by now.  I really enjoyed reading about your trip and now wish our dates were closer!
> 
> How were your flights, any major delays, etc?  and were you able to switch out with the kids (Coach to First Class), or were all of you in FC?
> ...



Just saw this - sorry for the delay. 
Kids were in coach - no switching - we stayed in first class. We're just that kind of parents. :hysterical: Seriously - what you need to do (considering kids are old enough to sit alone - they sit alone in other people's cars...) is to tell the airline that they are with you and that they MUST stay in Row 5 (or whatever close row you get for them). I would not do this unless I booked early enough to get the kids seats 2 rows behind me (or so).

Be sure to have the airlines WRITE in the notes that the kids are linked to you and must stay in those seats.

Then call from time to time because if the airline changes crafts, seats can be moved randomly without being told. 2 weeks prior, our kids were moved to row 11. I called and they had in their notes that they had to be close. They were moved to (I assume) a choice seat - of course not exit row - so they were again 2 rows behind us.

My kids fly a lot and are comfortable. They basically slept and played games -they never came up to us - funny, huh? I went back to them a few times and gave them snacks (obviously gave them money to buy the lunch/dinner).

The flights were great - absolutely no delays - shocking because it was USAIR and Philadelphia which always equals problems (we went through Phoenix). 

It took me over a week to recover from jet lag - I'm back to getting up at 6 am, but it was rough. 

I think it's going to be like child birth for me - right now I don't want to go back because of the flight (labor) and the jet lag (pushing/delivery). But eventually I'll forget about it and want to go back to Hawaii (the prize - the beautiful child).


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 3, 2009)

ZAC495:

I love the photos.  Kauai and Maui are my favorite Hawaiin Islands.  Glad you are having such a good time.


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 21, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> It's beautiful here. We're staying in the hotel portion (with points from a developer sale -  well - I did get 2 RT first class airline tickets and two rooms for 7 nights). We upgraded our room to ocean front for an extra 110K points - I think it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I was looking up "images" of Ko'Olina on Yahoo, and came across this thread on TUG! It's "my" thread from 2008!! And that's me, Elena, with Ellen. Not Denise! LOL


----------

